# Dead Space Crashes!!



## Frizz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hey guys,

Is anyone else getting in-game crashes at very random times? This only started happening to me today, I load the game play it for a bit then boom black screen and an audio loop.. or just a black screen sometimes. I've turned down my clocks and it still does it.. could it be that the audio settings being in max studio quality setting cause the game to crash? 

PS: Other games like Crysis, COD4, GRID etc. work like butter.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Oct 31, 2008)

at first it did black screen then I lowered my clocks all seems fine now. I have a 9600GT the first batch the one with black screen problems. just now I finished playing for an hour no problems for me no more black screen sound loop crash


----------



## newconroer (Oct 31, 2008)

Not here Flip. I'd just chalk it up to being a console port ; /


----------



## Frizz (Nov 1, 2008)

Haha half-assed console ports  .... 

Anyway I found the problem, just a matter of clocks being too high... I've always found that odd, crysis being able to handle a 700+ core clock and GRID/Dead Space crashing into a black screen of nothingness but a sound loop and they're two games that could be run easily with a low-range system.

Ah well......... CROSSFIRE RULES!


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 1, 2008)

randomflip said:


> Haha half-assed console ports  ....
> 
> Anyway I found the problem, just a matter of clocks being too high... I've always found that odd, crysis being able to handle a 700+ core clock and GRID/Dead Space crashing into a black screen of nothingness but a sound loop and they're two games that could be run easily with a low-range system.
> 
> Ah well......... CROSSFIRE RULES!



glad you sorted it out... yes high clocks can cause serious crashes. dead space doesn't really need a powerful pc to play with even my 9600GT was downclock to original 700/1625/950 to 500/1500/800 I am still getting a decent frame of a 80-100 but sometime it dips below 60 but thats fine for me


----------



## EiSFX (Nov 1, 2008)

Ya grid tell me about it that game is very sensitive about your video card clocks even like 1 MHz to much and it just freezes and crashes no artifacts or anything just crash


----------



## n4xo (Nov 10, 2008)

hi everyone.
i have the same problem as randomflip. crysis warhead, far cry 2, cod4, bioshock,... running fine, but dead space just crashes into a black screen and makes me reset.ive managed to play for like an hour max. i get that irritating sound loop too. how did you fix it? what do you mean by turning down the clocks? thanks.

i have win xp sp2
intel core duo e4500
2 gb ram
nvidia geforce 8800gt.

every driver is updated


----------



## Binge (Nov 10, 2008)

I've had every one of these problems too, but mine was a problem with ram.  You're not running GDDR5 in those cards so my fix for black screens wouldn't help  but it seems along the same line.  After I lowered the mem clock (by 55MHz) on my 4870x2 not only were there no black screens in this game, but I also got a higher frames in all my other games.  Weird 

As for the guy above... clocks refers to your graphics card's gpu and memory speeds.  I hope that helps!


----------



## n4xo (Nov 10, 2008)

that was fast! thanks man, ill look into that and post the results.


----------



## n4xo (Nov 11, 2008)

ok. so ive used rivatuner to set the clocks down. i set core to -100mhz and memory to -60mhz.
its fixed. ive been playing for more than 2 hours and it works fine.
i dont really understand why, but it worked.
thanks


----------



## mrxxx (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi, I'd just register here to report the exact same problem (found this thread with google search). There is a *definate* problem with the 9600GT OC and this game; and EA should address this, read this thread and release a patch for the game in their next update. I had to underclock to 595/1506/801 from 675/1700/900 which was the default with my BFG Tech 9600GT OC . Even with underclock, crashes less often but sometimes it will still crash; game freezes sounds/music continues in a loop and i have to alt+tab and kill deadspace.exe to get back to normal. Fallout 3 also crashes sometimes, but not sure if its related to the gpu clock.


----------

